# Need some quick Street Cred?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/44296448 :mrgreen:

LOL!

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

It would not surprise me if I come home some day and my wife has done that to me.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Divorce gone bad?

Or maybe Grandpa is now in the happy hunting grounds and grandma is doing what she has wanted to do with them for all these years?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's a mans name on the listing so I doubt that it is a divorce sale. 

Perhaps the wife said "it's me or the heads" 

Or like was mentioned dad or grandad passed away and the kid doesn't like them.


----------

